# I become more and more aware...



## adventrue

Ben tez yazmaya basladim ve bir arkadasla onu konusuyoruz. Ben sunu yazdim:
"Su an tezimi kütüphane'de çalisiyorum. Cok zor bir konu oldugunu daha ve daha farkinda oluyorum."
Ama emin degilim eger "I become more and more aware that it is very difficult" dogru çevirdim bilmem...


----------



## Rallino

kütüphanede*

Ne kadar zor bir konu olduğunu her geçen gün daha iyi anlıyorum.


----------



## macrotis

Besides _her geçen gün_ (as Rallino puts it), you can use _gün geçtikçe_, _gitgide_, _giderek_ or _gittikçe_ for _more and more_ in this context.


----------



## Brunoleon

adventrue said:


> Ben tez yazmaya basladim ve bir arkadasla onu konusuyoruz.   please see how I could say it in my way (........ ile ilgili tez yazmaya başladım ve bir arkadaşla internette yazışıyorduk . Ben ona şunu yazdim:
> 
> "şu an  kütüphane'de tezimle ilgili çalisma yapıyorum ve ,gitgide ,ne kadar zor bir konu olduğunun  daha çok farkına varıyorum"
> 
> Ama anlatmak istediğimi doğru bir şekilde yazabildim mi emin değilim ,anlatmak istediğim İngilizce olarak şuydu : "I become more and more aware that it is very difficult" ..


 
doğru çevirdim bilmem(not very correct) =   doğrumu çevirdim bilmiyorum / doğrumu çevirdim emin değilim

''tez'' is not an original Turkish word ,it derivates from ''thesis'' and unfortunately there is one more word which is written in the same way but meaning is totaly different tez = bir an evvel = immediately = as soon as possible
that's why at the first sight I misunderstood your text ( I thought you have learnt some Turkish from an Azerbaijani cause they use this word more often.)and I read it like '' I have begun writing quicker''(whatever it could mean!!!)
so when you start a conversation you should be more clear giving some small details to help the counterpart to understand what you are talking about.
such as :
'' Geçen hafta ''meditasyon''  üzerine tezimi yazmaya başladım, ve dün bir Türk arkadaşımla internette bununla ilgili yazışıyorduk.Ona şöyle birşey yazdım , ama doğru ifade edip edemediğimden emin değilim .....

Ich hoffe meine  erklerung hilft  dir mindestens ein bischen! viel glück und bitte keine angst von fragen wieder und wieder,so kann man besser lernen , ich bin sicher bald du wirdst süper beim reden auf Türkisch

Siehst du mein Deutsch braucht auch viel hilfe aber ich versuche es  weiter.
Viel glück!


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Brunoleon said:


> doğru çevirdim bilmem(not very correct) =   doğrumu çevirdim bilmiyorum / doğrumu çevirdim emin değilim



Your corrections are not really correct either. You should watch your spelling and punctuation. 

The correct versions are as follows:

Doğru mu çevirdim, bilmiyorum.

Doğru mu çevirdim, emin değilim. (This one sounds odd to me.)


----------



## macrotis

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> Doğru mu çevirdim, emin değilim. (This one sounds odd to me.)



Indeed.

_Doğru çevirdiğimden emin değilim_. 

Or, as we usually do, the more redundant words, the better: _Doğru çevirdiğimden de pek emin değilim aslında_ / _açıkçası_.


----------



## Brunoleon

Sorry ,but as I am a native Turkish-speaking person speaking Istanbuli-Turkish ,trying to help a German-speaking friend ,I care more about the way we use sentences more than punctuation and spelling.Moreover ''mu'' is written separetly when it's used as question form ,here it's not a question form.

Secondly '' doğrumu çevirdim emin değilim '' or ''doğru çevirdiğimden emin değilim'' both are correct and very common way of expressing the feeling of not being very sure, in my mother language TURKISH.!!!especially in Istanbul.

I am very surprised that a Welsh speaking friend trying to improve an Istanbuli-speaking persons Turkish.I really want to congradulate you ,indeed.!!


----------



## macrotis

mi/mı eki ayrı yazılır, soru eki olsun olmasın:

Doğru mu çevirdim?
Doğru mu çevirdim, bilmiyorum.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Ayrı yazmadığın zaman, "(benim) doğrum" kelimesini belirtme/akküzatif haline geçirmiş olursun.

Bir düzeltme daha: "Istanbuli" kelimesinin doğrusu, "Istanbulite"dır.

Teşekkürler, 
O.A.W


----------



## TheHereticSon

Üstad, adam Türkçe'yi bitirmiş yazım yanlışlarına kadar inmiş. Dur bakalım bana neler diyecek? Ben neleri yanlış yazdım acaba?


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Anlam farkı olmasa atlanılabilir bir hata olabilir, haklısın; ancak, anlamı değiştirdiği için, soru ekinin yazımına/kullanımına değinmek gerektiğini düşündüm/düşünüyorum. Eğer bu seni rahatsız ediyorsa görmezden gelmen yeterli olacaktır.
Teşekkürler,
O.A.W


----------



## TheHereticSon

Bence bir Türk bu cümleleri "Anlam farkı olmasaydı bu hatayı görmezden gelebilirdim; haklısın ama yapılan hata anlamı değiştirdiğinden soru ekinin kullanımıyla ilgili fikrimi söylemek istedim. Bu seni rahatsız ettiyse görmezden gelebilirsin." diye kurgulardı. Gerçi son cümleyi ne yaparsan yap kullanıldığı yere bakarak bizim konuşma şeklimize benzetemiyorum. 

Senin konuşma şeklin biraz yazılım çevirisini andırıyor. Eğer yazılım kullanmıyorsan tebrik ederim dilimize hakim olmuşsun ama cümle kurgusunda sıkıntın var gibi.

Ayrıca tamam görmezden gelirim.


----------



## Brunoleon

mu ekinin ayrı yazılıp yazılmamasının ne gibi bir anlam farkı yarattığını anlayamadım.galiba burada Marslılarla Türkçeyi tartışıyorum.Ben hasbelkader 4 yabancı dili öğrendim ,iyi kötü ,ama ,mesela bir İtalyan arkadaşıma İtalyanca imla dersi vermeye kalkmam densizlik olurdu ve buna hayatımın sonuna kadar kendimde hak görmem ,ona kendi dilinde konuşan birisi ancak ders verebilir diye düşünüyorum ,tabii ki bu görüş ve davranış terbiyesi  farkından kaynaklanıyor olabilir.Odgar adındaki sayın arkadaş her kim veya her ne ise ,kendisine saygılar sunuyorum!!!!!!!Hayatta başarılar.Allah akıl fikir ihsan eylesin dostum!!!


----------



## Brunoleon

''doğrumu yazdım emin değilim'' diye söylenen bi cümleden ''benim doğrum'' manasını nasıl çıkarttığını anlayamadım ,''intelligent guessing'' bile yapamayan birisinin başka bir dile imla hocalığına soyunması nasıl bir ruh halidir ,takdire şayan bir hal ,helal olsun.konuşurken de bu ''mu'' ekinin ayrılıp ayrılmadığını nasıl anlıyorsun ,merak ettim.konuşurken gerekmiyor mu yoksa.? '' derisini yüzdüm'' cümlesindende ''denizde yüzmeyi'' anlarsın korkarım ki.!!!!


----------



## Rallino

Bence zaten Odgar da bu anlamı çıkarmamış; sadece ayrı yazılması gerektiğini söylemiş. Bunu söylerken de: eğer bitişik yazılırsa, cümlenin farklı bir anlama kaydığını göstermeye çalışmış. Bence ortamı germeyelim =)


----------



## Brunoleon

pardon ama ana dili İngilizce olan bir kişiden imla dersi almaya gelmedik buraya ,bunun ortamı germekle bir alakası yok.benim verdiğim örnekteki mu ekinin ayrı yazılıp yazılmamasının cümlenin anlamını nasıl değiştirdiğini birisi açıklasın bana.o saatte gidip bu İngiliz arkadaştan ana dilimi baştan öğrenmeye başlayacağım.söz veriyorum!!!yani mu ekinin ayrılıp ayrılmamasının ,burada bizden Türkçe ile ilgili birşeyler öğrenmeye çalışan arkadaşlarımıza ne gibi bir faydası var.Bu sadece bir kural ,gerekli veya gereksizliği ayrıca tartışılabilir.çok gerekli olsaydı konuşurken de mı, mu eklerinin üzerinde ayrım yapmak için duraksama yapmamız gerekirdi.kaldı ki ,kaç Türk evladının yazarken mı - mu ekini ayırdığını biliyormuyuz.bakın ben hızlı yazmak adına cümle başındaki harfleri büyük yazmadığım da oluyor.bu yüzden aranızda çok rahatsız olan varsa bu onun problemi.beni rahatsız etmiyor.cümlenin kuruluşu ve doğru ifade edilmesi daha önemli benim için.imla kurallarını test etmek için burada bulunan arkadaşlar için başka bir forum açılabilir.böylece onların da rahatlayacağı bir ortam yaratılabilir.onlar için ''öğretmen'' ibaresi konulabilir,diğerleri de ''talebe'' olurlar ne güzel,mutlu mutlu sınav yaparlar herkesi.herkesi kendini ispatlamaya çalışırken saygı çerçevesine davet ediyorum.ve bu konuyu daha fazla uzatmayacağım , bundan sonra bu konu ile ilgili bir yorum ve cevaplama da bulunmayacağım.İngiliz master'dan da ricam ; kendi uzmanlık alanında ihtiyaç sahiplerini bilgilendirirse daha hoş olur,daha faydalı olur.Türkçe'yi ana dili Türkçe olan arkadaşlardan ,Türkçe öğretmenlerimizden ,Hakkı Devrim bey'den öğrenmeye devam edelim biz.Tabii bunun dışında farklı ana dil konuşan arkadaşlardan da öğrenebiliriz biz diyen arkadaşlar için ben hiç bir şey demiyorum.!!!


----------



## macrotis

Rallino said:


> Bence zaten Odgar da bu anlamı çıkarmamış; sadece ayrı yazılması gerektiğini söylemiş. Bunu söylerken de: eğer bitişik yazılırsa, cümlenin farklı bir anlama kaydığını göstermeye çalışmış. Bence ortamı germeyelim =)



Necip milletimiz genellikle hatasının gösterilmesinden hoşlanmaz, hele ki bunu bir yabancının söylemiş olması acayip dokunur. "Mi" ekinin ayrı yazılması bir şey, bunu sayın Odgar'ın söylemiş olması ayrı bir şey. Entellektüel düzeyi yüksek katılımcıların yazdığı forumlarda böyle bir şey zuhur ettiğinde, hatası gösterilen kişi "standing corrected," dedikten sonra diyeceğini der. Bizde olaylar başka türlü gelişir. Ortam gerilir.


----------



## Brunoleon

Arkadaşlar, tartışılan örnek cümlemde ''mu'' ekinin ayrı yazılması veya yazılmaması bir anlam değişikliği yaratmıyor.Bu kadar basit.! Bunun düzeltilmesi biraz gereksiz kaldı. Hepsi bu.!! Hasletlerimiz bizi ilgilendirir , bunları başkalarına sorgulatıp sorgulatmamak herkesin kendi bileceği şey!


----------



## TheHereticSon

Brunoleon sonuna kadar haklı bence. Ben bile rahatsızlık duydum arkadaşın yazdıklarından. Açıkçası burada hata yok, zaten o da zayıf türkçesi sebebiyle yanlış ifade etmiş kendisini. Peki Istanbulite'ye ne diyeceğiz?


----------



## Brunoleon

Vallahi , ben herşeyin İngilizce üzerinden ifade edilmesinden de rahatsızlık duyuyorum.İstanbuli ; arapların İstanbul ile ilgili herşeyin hoş olduğunu ifade etmek için kullandıkları bir söz ,istanbulite kelimesinin nereden kaynaklandığını bilmiyorum , ben Türkçe yazarken de internasyonel dil hegemonyasına girmek zorunda hissetmiyorum kendimi.İngilizce konuşurken veya yazarken onların terminolojisine uymazsam haklı olabilirler ama kendi dilimde yazdıklarımın düzeltilmesi iyice garibime gitti.Yazdıklarımdan beni farklı ideolojilerle yargılamayın ,sadece hissiyatımı dile getiriyorum.Bu arada ; Hereticson'a beni anladığı için teşekkür ederim. Kendimi Marslı gibi hissetmeye başlamıştım.


----------



## TheHereticSon

Kesinlikle ben de onu diyecektim. Bir defasında Dubai'de Lebanese Village adında bir restorantta Kebap Istanbuli diye ifade edildiğini görmüştüm.  Kaldı ki Brunoleon İspanyolca, İtalyanca hatta yanılmıyorsam Almanca da biliyor ve çoğu mesajında bildiği dilleri güzel harmanlıyor.

Burada yazmakta olan diğer arkadaşların benzer şekilde küstahlıklarla hataları gösterildiğinde nasıl tepki vereceklerini de merak ediyorum doğrusu. Benim yabancı dil bilgim bir çoğunuza göre azdır. Ben de kalkıp İngilizce bölümde birşeyler sorsam sonra bana yardımcı olana da ukalalık yapsam hoş olmazdı herhalde.

Hem madem durum bu, yani ana dilini kullanan biri bile bu kadar dövülüyorsa demek ki benim soracağım sorular sonrasında adamlar beni yerin dibine sokarlar. Böyle bir yaklaşım yok. Üstelik olay konunun da dışına çıkarak resmen bir hata bulayım diye bakmaya kadar gitmiş. Burada art niyet var.


----------



## Brunoleon

Aynen! Can sıkıcı olan da bu durum maalesef! Olay ;  yabancı dostlarımıza dilimizi öğrenmelerinde yardımcı olmaktan , birbirimize katkıda bulunmaktan çıkmış durumda.İnternet ortamı maalesef böyle birşey.Kimin ne maksatla ne yaptığı belli olmuyor.Şimdi benim ''aynen'' yazmama da takarlar kafayı .Neyse ; kimse daha fazla irdelemesin yazdıklarımı ,ben de buraya tartışmak için gelmedim.En azından tartışmanın böyle olmasını arzu etmiyorum.Hereticson buradaki eleştirel yaklaşımlar seni bezdirmesin , bu forum da yararlı çok şey de oluyor.Dil öğrenmeye devam!!


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Brunoleon said:


> konuşurken de bu ''mu'' ekinin ayrılıp ayrılmadığını nasıl anlıyorsun ,merak ettim.



Azıcık fonoloji/sesbilim sahibi isen, ve duyma problemi yaşamıyorsan, bu iki cümlenin söylenişindeki vurgu farkını duyabilmen gerekir. Evet, konuşurken de soru ve iyelik eki arasındaki fark gayet tabiî anlaşılabilir.

Doğrumú yazdım.

Doğrú mu yazdım?

Bu iki cümle arasındaki farkı açıkça ortaya koyduğuma göre, The Heretic Son rumuzlu arkadaşıma, Türkçe hakimiyetim hakkında yaptığı, aşağıda alıntıladığım iltifatı için teşekkür ederim.



TheHereticSon said:


> Bence bir Türk bu cümleleri "Anlam farkı olmasaydı bu hatayı görmezden gelebilirdim; haklısın ama yapılan hata anlamı değiştirdiğinden soru ekinin kullanımıyla ilgili fikrimi söylemek istedim. Bu seni rahatsız ettiyse görmezden gelebilirsin." diye kurgulardı. Gerçi son cümleyi ne yaparsan yap kullanıldığı yere bakarak bizim konuşma şeklimize benzetemiyorum.
> 
> Senin konuşma şeklin biraz yazılım çevirisini andırıyor. Eğer yazılım kullanmıyorsan tebrik ederim dilimize hakim olmuşsun ama cümle kurgusunda sıkıntın var gibi.



Istanbuli/Istanbulite kullanımına değinmek gerekirse, öncelikle yine bir alıntı ile başlamak istiyorum.



TheHereticSon said:


> Kesinlikle ben de onu diyecektim. Bir defasında Dubai'de Lebanese Village adında bir restorantta Kebap Istanbuli diye ifade edildiğini görmüştüm.


 
Arkadaşımızın Dubai'de "Kebap Istanbuli" gibi bir kullanım görmesi çok doğaldır; zira Arapça dilbilgisi kurallarına göre sıfat yapıldığında Istanbul kelimesi, Istanbuli olacaktır. Burada izafe/ekleme -i'sinin kullanımı açıktır.
Arapça'da sıfatların tanımladıkları isimden sonra geldiklerini de hesaba katarak, bu kullanımı, en azından Arap algısı için, meşrulaştırmak kolaylaşır.

إسطنبول - إسطنبولي/إسطنبولية  [İstanbul - İstanbullu/İstanbul ile alakalı (eril/dişil)]
كباب إسطنبولي - İstanbul Kebabı.

İngilizce'de tercih edilen Istanbulite ise, Antik Yunanca kökenli, kalıtım, bir yerde yerleşik durumda olma, takipçilik gibi anlamlar taşıyan -ite ekinin, Istanbul kelimesine eklenmesiyle oluşturumuştur. Dikkatinizi çekmek isterim ki, Arapça değildir. Bu sebeple de doğruluğu veya yanlışlığı, doğal olarak, bir Arap'ın kullanımı ile ölçülemez.

Teşekkürler,
O.A.W


----------



## Brunoleon

Duyma problemi yaşamıyorum.Ana dilimi ,anamdan ve Türk Türkçe öğretmenlerimden ve sokakta kendi insanlarımdan duyarak öğrendim.Yabancı öğretmenlerden Türkçe öğrenme ihtiyacım yok.Necip!!!!! bir Türk olarak ,misafire saygı gösteriri olabildiğince tolerans gösteririz ama hadsizlik olunca ,misafir kabalaşınca ,kabalaşmayı da biliriz.
Ben Türkçe!!! konuşurken ''mı - mu'' soru ekinin ayrıldığıyla ilgili(nadir anlam yükleme vurguları dışında)hiçbir algılamada bulunamadım.Bunun ,böyle olduğunu size akıl veren,yazılarınızı yazmanıza yardım eden arkadaşlara da duyurulur.
Arapça yazdığınız kelimeler ne alaka onu da anlayamadım ,Arapça bildiğinizi mi gözümüze sokmak istiyorsunuz?? Tebrikler !!ama Türkçe forumda Arapça bildiğini Arapça harflerle(genelde o harflerden bir şey anlamayız)bir şeyler yazarak neyin iddiasındasınız!! 
İstanbulite diye bir kelimeyi kullanan bir Türk duymadım ,belki filologlardan kullanan vardır.(Hala ,''Bonjour'' demeyi makbul bir şey sananlar olduğu gibi.)
İstanbul Türkçesine(İstanbul ağzına)İstanbulite demek bende dille ilgili hiçbir his uyandırmıyor.

Burası ,benim anladığım kadarıyla ,yabancı arkadaşlarımızın Türkçe öğrenirken takıldıkları konuları Türk arkadaşlara danıştıkları bir forum.Kendimizi kanıtlama yeri ve daha da fenası Türklere yabancı misafirlerin Türkçe öğretme densizliğinde bulundukları bir forum değil.Siz; sizden Türkçe öğrenmek isteyen arkadaşlara(istediklerini belirtirlerse)yardım etmeye devam ediniz.Vardır muhakkak öyle NECİP arkadaşlar.
Fakat , tercihen İngilizce forumunda ,İngilizce ile ilgili yardım isteyen arkadaşlara faydalı olunuz.Tabii interneti davranış bozukluklarınızı tatmin alanı olarak kullanmıyorsanız.
Son olarak Heretic nick'li arkadaşımızın seninle ilgili yazdıklarındaki manayı da algılayamamışsınız! tekrar okuyunuz!!
Bu forumu daha fazla bu tarz , hırs kokan ,gereksiz tartışmalarla işgal etmemize de neden olmayınız,rica ediyorum.(bilmem anlatabildim mi!?)


----------



## Brunoleon

Bu forumla tesadüfen karşılaştığımda ,çok faydalı ve iyi düşünülmüş bir site ile karşılaştığmı düşünmüştüm.Maalesef Türkçe forumun diğer dillerdeki forumlara göre daha prensipsiz ve maksat dışına taşan tartışma ve müdahalelere mahal olduğunu gördüm.Ve yine maalesef ,bu görüşü ben de geliştiren katılımcı arkadaş(''yabancı'' olduğu iddiasında olan bir arkadaş) egosunu tatmin için bu forumu seçmiş durumda.İhtimalen ; Arap veya İngiliz forumlarında kendisine bu kadar müsamaha gösterilmediğinden olacak , biz Türklerin misafirperverlik ,yabancı severlik(ne gereği varsa) , aşırı iyi niyetlilik ve herkesi kendisi gibi başka kültürlere saygılı sanma saflığı (''güzelliği''manasında)hasletlerimizi sonuna kadar sınamak ,hatta gerekirse kendi dilimizi bize öğretme küstahlığına kadar varan bir tartışma ve ben daha iyisini bilirim hırsını sergilemeye başlayan bu sözde ''Orient-sevgilisi''!!! arkadaşın varlığı ve tacizkar aşağılama ve pasif-agresif(pozitif gözüküp içten içe karşısındakine saldırganca tavır besleyen ve bunu sinsice gerçekleştiren) davranışlar içerisinde bir tutum sergilemekte ısrar etmesi..........benim bu forum'da daha fazla bulunmamın kendime saygımı yitirmem sonucunu  getireceğinden ,üzülerek bu güzel maksatlı , ama ,suistimal edilen forumu terk etmem gerektiği kanaatına vardım. Burada kalan ,iyi niyetli (gerek yardım eden ,gerek yardım alan)tüm ''dil dostlarına'' kolaylıklar diliyorum.
Hoşçakalın!


----------

